# Wheel Size And Calibrating Bike Computer



## jakedsnake (May 15, 2010)

I have a 26 x 2.10 Kenda Nevegal tire. On my Pro Digi x8 bike computer there are no settings for 2.10 tires. There are only settings for 2.215 and 2.00. Which setting should I use? Does it even matter??


----------



## n9tkf (Jun 7, 2010)

Here are the calibration number I use taken from a Cateye Strada manual. Hope this helps. These values are in mm.
View attachment Tire circumference table.pdf


----------

